# Kiss the Queen!



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

She is lucky to have a dad like you!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Dan the bee guy said:


> She is lucky to have a dad like you!


you got that backwards, I'm lucky to have a kid like this!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Harley Craig said:


> you got that backwards, I'm lucky to have a kid like this!


Great dads make great kids!


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Harley Craig is Yappy?! I follow JP's channel religiously. Back 6 years ago when I got into catching swarms I believe I watched a ton of your swarm catch videos. Looks like you've got some beekeeping assistants now! Awesome video!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

No I'm behind the camera filming lol


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

That's cool Harley


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Harley Craig said:


> No I'm behind the camera filming lol


Ah, well you've got some great Bee friends!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

:applause:


----------

